# convertir senal senoidal a cuadrada



## guidye_boing (Jun 27, 2007)

hola, necesito pasar una senal senoidal de 50Mhz a una cuadrada de 50 Mhz, si alquien me puede ayudar ,,, gracias


----------



## 426ivan (Jun 27, 2007)

Lo más simple dependiendo de cuán cuadrada necesites que sea, es con una compuerta NOT o negadora.

Iván.-


----------



## El nombre (Jun 27, 2007)

Estoooo  a esas frecuencias no aprecias que sea cuadrada.
Ni con un trigger.
Saludos


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Jun 27, 2007)

Existen varios metodos para poder convertir de una senal seno a una cuadrada, por ejemplo un detector de cruce por cero con un amplificador operacional puede ser un buen metodo, otr forma es usando diodos ... pero para estos metodos debes buscar componentes que trabajen bien a esa frecuencia, ya que es la limitante las hojas de datos pueden ser la mejor ayuda para encontrar componentes que tengas esos criterios.


----------



## hades_21 (Jun 27, 2007)

con un circuito con amplificador operacionales seria lo mas recomendable ya que no es de tan dificl montaje.


----------



## El nombre (Jun 27, 2007)

Venga, venga. A ver quién es el 1º en conseguir una frecuencia de más de 20Mhz que sea cuadrada. 
50€ ( o lo correspondiente al cambio) doy al primero.
Debido a unas características que todos los componentes tienen resulta ¿ Imposible?
Se produce un resondeo que la vuelve... 
Lo dicho, 50€

PD 50€ es un euro el Mhz


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Jun 27, 2007)

hades_21 dijo:
			
		

> un circuito con amplificador operacionales seria lo mas recomendable



Hola, yo tenía un profesor que decía: "Podés correr una maratón con ojotas pero ¿No es mejor con zapatillas?..."

Los amplificador operacionales son amplificador operacionales y los comparadores son comparadores.

Los operacionales pueden usarse como comparadores pero no es lo ideal. No entiendo por qué los usan: se conectan de la misma forma, son fáciles de conseguir, valen lo mismo, son más rápidos... Recordemos que la ganancia de un operacional disminuye catastróficamente con la frecuencia.

El circuito podés hacerlo con un comparador con la entrada inversora puesta al nivel en que querés que pase de 0 a 1 y 1 a 0. En la entrada no inversora ponés la señal senoidal. Podés hacerlo con histéresis mediante una realimentación positiva pero igual, a 50MHz no conozco el comportamiento que puede tener un comparador.

Suerte!


----------



## undreck (Mar 12, 2010)

hola estoy haciendo un inversor Vdc-Vac pasarlo por un transformador elevador  para generar 110 Vac y quiero generar la frecuencia desde un pic16f877 osea una onda cuadrada, pero esa tengo que llevarla a senoidal he estado probando con filtros pasa baja pero el problema que tengo es que de 50 a 60 Hz se me atenua la señal por favor si alguien me puede ayudar gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 12, 2010)

No es lo mismo 50Hz que 50Mhz, aunque la diferencia es "sutil"....

Lo ideal es trabajar con frecuencias elevadas, pero depende de tu transformador.
Para hacer la señal senoidal  y ya que utilizas un 877 mejor usa el PWM interno.
Simplemente debe hacer una tabla con los valores para constrir una senoidal.

Creo recordar que en es foro ya se hablo sobre el tema


----------

